# TexJet Echo (Epson P800) - Error 0x1A36



## TmsCustomLondon (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi All, 

Just wondering if anyone has come across Error 0x1A36 on an Epson P800 / Texjet Echo?

On power on printer shows init error 0020 on platen control panel and Error 0x1A36 on the epson touch screen.


----------



## Silvi (Jun 11, 2019)

TmsCustomLondon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has come across Error 0x1A36 on an Epson P800 / Texjet Echo?
> 
> On power on printer shows init error 0020 on platen control panel and Error 0x1A36 on the epson touch screen.


Just had this exact same error code. Epson tech support said it was a "Communication error between Print head and Main board". The symptom was an off-centered / wrong size print on the paper that was truncated on 17" wide cut sheets. Also looks like some kind of bit error where the print drastically change lightness along a vertical line. Smaller size paper works fine.


----------



## TmsCustomLondon (Jul 19, 2019)

My printer is setup as a DTG printer by polyprint. I can't change the printer setup for different paper size. Unfortunately for me the printer doesnt even get very far after powering on. It displays the init error and then two beeps. Normally the head moves and you can hear the pump going.. this doesn't happen


----------



## davidjhn127 (Oct 15, 2019)

It is a communication error between the print head and mainboard. Use small size paper


----------

